# Your avatar & your music?



## Ingélou

Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?

Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?

If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes? 

Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?

Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer? 

Just interested...


----------



## Taggart

My avatar relates to my user name. You can look at my profile and decide if it looks like me.

You can read the wiki article and decide if it suits what you know of me.

My taste in music is old fashioned and somewhat conservative. This does seem to match my avatar.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes & no - my avatar shows a female fiddler, and I am one, and I love fiddle music; it's taken from a French poster advertising violin lessons, and I am a Francophile; *but* it is a late nineteenth century poster, and although I like that style in dress and art, I only 'quite like' the music of that era. Baroque and early music are where my heart lies.

Does my avatar relate to the way I look? No, I'm a lot older than the picture, although my hair is about the same length. And my face is one of those 'plain but has character' sorts, rather than the pretty face of the poster. My preferred style of dress is simpler too.

Does the way I look & type of person I am have a link to the style of music I prefer? Yes - as in most cases, I'd imagine. I'm red-haired (Scottish ancestry) & I love Celtic music. I dress in a mildly bohemian way and at heart I am a folkie who got to like early music in the 1970s, when the revival started. I am a direct, simple type, and I prefer simple and heartfelt melodies; I am a traditionalist who loves history, and I like the sort of music that sounds strange because it's so old.

I am just coming into my prime...


----------



## Art Rock

My avatar is a CD by Dawn Upshaw, my favourite female singer in classical music. So, yes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've used three avatars since being a member of TC and none of them have been musical, despite the name I go under here. The current one works for me on a couple of levels - I like bitter ale and I think there's something iconic about a picture of a retro glass containing a pint of good English beer. In fact, I'd love it if I could have a t-shirt featuring my avatar as a parody of the multi-image art of Andy Warhol (see below).


----------



## ptr

Yes, no, no, no!

I've used three or four different avatars during my time on TC, the two first artists that I revere (John Ogdon and Sir Giovanni Barbirolli), then a nonsensical flower and now a line drawing of Nosferatu, and no, I have not yet developed a taste for blood, but I love me some gutsy music that send the blood barometer in my head to storm warning! (I do fancy black and white silent films. not least German horror ones from the 30's)

/ptr


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Ingélou;889812r said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?


Yes, frequently i prefer music that has an extra-European quality, I also tend to prefer lushness and opulence, glamorousness, over most else.



Ingélou;889812r said:


> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?


. Yeah, I also have a peacock journal/ notebook and am going to get a peacock t-shirt. (Completely serious). 


Ingélou;889812r said:


> Does the way you look or type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


they have absolutely everything to do with each other, I do not have a compartmentalized mind by any stretch of the imagination, so it tends to be fairly clear how deeply varying facets of my personality are related.


----------



## D Smith

My avatar reflects both my love of classical piano music (as well as jazz) and my enjoyment playing the piano.


----------



## Guest

Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? 

No! It correlates with my need to find my posts when I'm scrolling about!


----------



## Ukko

My avatar reflects my opinion of myself AND is mildly facetious. So is this post.


----------



## Ingélou

So you don't actually like thunderous, dark & noisy music?


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> So you don't actually like thunderous, dark & noisy music?


Well, TD&N has its time and place. A music work of sufficient length to contain them should have changes of mood - and at least _some_ indication of 'going somewhere' other than it's digging a hole or subjecting itself to abuse.

Yes _some guy_, that is a criticism of some 'modern' music.


----------



## schigolch

I navigate the site with the option not to display signatures & avatars, so I don't really care about this stuff.

I don't think this is related to my musical tastes at all, it's just easier to my eyes.


----------



## Levanda

My avatar relating to music not classical music but this song I like it. The song is about flower Lavender. The singer is Sofia Rotaru she was famous in Soviet Times. 





Apologies is not in English is in Russian singing.


----------



## brotagonist

I am not a musician and my avatar has nothing to do with music. I choose my avatars to represent me and I used to change them often, but I haven't done so for many months. The original one is still on my profile page. Does any of this relate to my taste in music? No. The way I look and the kind of person I am do, however, correlate to the kind of music I prefer, which is classical music from the Baroque to the present... and by that I mean that there is no classical listening type or look.


----------



## Guest

My avatar is my DALI Epicon 2 speakers. They allow me to hear my music with absolute clarity and realism.


----------



## isorhythm

My avatar is from a manuscript of Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame, which is a favorite piece, reflects my interest in early music generally and also happens to use the medieval technique of isorhythm.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I play music with my hands, but they have little to do with my taste.


----------



## clara s

this is a really good thread

how many secrets can be revealed


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?


Mine does, in a very obvious way.



> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?


I have never had any desire to change it. It looks like a perfect fit. And my tastes in music, although they have much broadened over time, still remain within a certain "spectrum". I do not think I am ever going to wake up one morning and realize I had come to loathe the German Romantics and fallen in love with Xenakis and Stockhausen instead 



> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?


Come to think of it, possibly. A picture of Wagner with a light saber may denote a certain warlikeness and readiness to defend the things that are dear to me. Heh, an attempt to psychoanalyze myself 



> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?


The way I look - probably not, the type of person I am - most definitely yes, especially considering the fact that music can also change a person


----------



## Clayton

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?


Maybe. My avatar is Geoffrey Boycott, a famous English cricket player. I like cricket and I like opera.

An exact date is not known but cricket probably started about 1550
An exact performance for the beginning is not defined but opera probably started about 1600

Cricket is seen as a complicated sport but is very easy to love
Opera is perceived as a stuffy art but is very easy to get hooked on

Cricket has a tea break
Opera has an interval

Some people bat in cricket
whilst some people in opera are batty

Cricket fans like to compare performances
Opera fans like to compare performances

Cricket is terribly polite and we applaud the batsman coming to the crease but actually can be quite a vicious and violent sport
Opera is a very elegant art and we applaud the singer at curtain call but actually can be quite a dark and sinister plot

Cricket fans sometimes come in fancy dress
Opera fans sometimes come in fancy dress

Depending on the venue, there is a bell to signal five minutes before the start of play
... err... I'm starting to confuse myself on which I'm talking about...

Okay, we take the good and bad weather from both. We love it when the performances are excellent and we are always seeking that same hit like we had from that last memorable occasion. We love to complain a little bit when we see things that are not quite as perfect as we would have liked it to have been but we all know that we love it really and would go back time and time again

oh we feeble romantics


----------



## Tristan

I don't think my avatar gives a lot of clues to the diversity of the music I like. Sure, it's got earbuds in, so that shows I love music, but who doesn't? 

I think my avatar, being the product of an anime-face-maker, shows that I probably like J-pop and electronic vocaloid music (which I do <3), but it doesn't reveal much else about my musical tastes  So don't judge me only by it lol.


----------



## Itullian

First one......definitely


----------



## Diminuendo

Well I'm really into opera and Di Stefano is my favorite tenor. I don't think I'll be changing my avatar, since this seems to be just perfect. Well I do like to dress fancy when opportunity arrives. But nothing like my avatar of course  When ever I get to wear my suit, vest and pocket watch I feel special. And I guess, like Di Stefano, I like to enjoy life to the full.


----------



## Ilarion

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?
> 
> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?
> 
> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?
> 
> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


Excellent question, Ingélou...

My avatar reflects my undying admiration for a Jazz pianist who has done and given so much to the art of Jazz.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Tristan said:


> I don't think my avatar gives a lot of clues to the diversity of the music I like. Sure, it's got earbuds in, so that shows I love music, but who doesn't?
> 
> I think my avatar, being the product of an anime-face-maker, shows that I probably like J-pop and electronic vocaloid music (which I do <3), but it doesn't reveal much else about my musical tastes  So don't judge me only by it lol.


Hey! Have you heard Kagerou Project?????? IT IS THE MOST AMAZING THING I HAVE EVER COME ACROSS!!!!!! It's one of those vocaloid song series that have been coming out recently, it's aslo been adapted into a 12 episode anime called Mekakucity Actors which is simply superb. The anime incorporates the songs and storyline of the original song series, fleshing some one the songs out into whole episodes, relating characters with songs throughout the storyline etc. it's really fantastic, you should get into it if you don't know it already. 

Anyhow, thread duty...
My avatar is me playing some tunes on my guitar. A piece I composed actually.


----------



## arpeggio

After all of these years you have to ask?

In my profile page is a picture of me with my contrabassoon,.


----------



## Krummhorn

My avatar is self explanatory - I play the pipe organ professionally.


----------



## Skilmarilion

To be quite honest, I chose my current avatar pretty much at random, because this one was already taken:


----------



## Weston

My first avatar here was an image of a Minimoog synthesizer and that certainly reflected my taste in technology as it relates to music, especially in the field of prog rock. 

But as I chose "Weston" as a name because I am "Weston" in several other places around the web -- to the point of sometimes getting confused when asked for a name at a restaurant to be called for seating -- and since I am moderately well known in a virtual world as Weston Graves, the werebeagle, I thought it would be fun to use images of that persona. I get to change the image frequently but still retain the same visual identity here. 

I think the avatar does not at all reflect my musical taste. When my tastes were developing I would have been horrified to be associated with anything so cute and fluffy. I listen to some pretty dark aggressive stuff as well as uplifting and transcendent, but I rarely like light and fluffy. It's just that the avatar is non-threatening which I felt I needed to help interact better in the virtual world. 

As to my real appearance -- yes, I 'm still more comfortable with longer hair than is the norm these days for men. I'm sure that marks me as an aging counter-culture type, and I do love non-classical from the 1970s, perhaps the highpoint of progressive rock. I'm usually nowhere near as angry as my current profile picture appears. It's just that my hair was behaving itself that day and I thought I'd better capture it, angry or not!


----------



## Ingélou

I just looked at the profile picture - I think you look 'intense' rather than angry, but I know what you mean about wanting to take advantage of a Good Hair Day.


----------



## Dim7

My avatar means "stupid" - I'll let everyone decide for themselves whether that describes my musical tastes or not.


----------



## Ingélou

No way are you 'stupid' - unless you have a savage hatred of baroque. 
Even then, I'd have to assume it was 'invincible ignorance'...


----------



## ArtMusic

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?
> 
> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?
> 
> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?
> 
> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


Not really, my avatar tends to be from movies.


----------



## Dim7

Ingélou said:


> No way are you 'stupid' - unless you have a savage hatred of baroque.
> Even then, I'd have to assume it was 'invincible ignorance'...


Baroque used to be my favorite era for a very short while (before I "properly" got into classical), nowadays pretty much the only Baroque music I listen to sometimes is Bach's non-Brandenburg concertos. That's makes me... averagely intelligent I guess?


----------



## Xaltotun

Well, I've been told I look rather 19th century in my avatar picture, and 19th century is my favourite in music as well.


----------



## EdwardBast

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?
> 
> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?
> 
> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?
> 
> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


I took a pic of a snail I saw while hiking, Photoshopped out the leaf litter and stuff, added a crimson background, and used it as an avatar because it looks like a French horn.


----------



## Ingélou

EdwardBast said:


> I took a pic of a snail I saw while hiking, Photoshopped out the leaf litter and stuff, added a crimson background, and used it as an avatar because it looks like a French horn.


 I didn't get the French horn reference - but I have always *loved* this avatar of yours. I think I thought, '*Whorls* - and he's very good at intricate arguments.' :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest

My avatar is quite reflective of m and my musice: I like Mahler, I like bargains, I enjoy trying the unusual and supporting the underdog.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Xaltotun said:


> Well, I've been told I look rather 19th century in my avatar picture, and 19th century is my favourite in music as well.


You do. Let's build a time machine and escape to the _Kaiserreich_ together.


----------



## Nereffid

My avatar's from one of my favourite paintings, Magritte's "The Menaced Assassin". Originally I used the face of the assassin himself, who is listening to a gramophone, but then I replaced it with one of the menacers, the one lurking behind a wall with a club. Psychoanalyze at your leisure!


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> My avatar's from one of my favourite paintings, Magritte's "The Menaced Assassin". Originally I used the face of the assassin himself, who is listening to a gramophone, but then I replaced it with one of the menacers, the one lurking behind a wall with a club. Psychoanalyze at your leisure!


I'd feel better if you put the club down.


----------



## timh

My avatar is a guitar because I play the guitar. The latest piece I am trying is Hans Erich Apostel’s Sechs Musiken Op 25. I am still on the first piece. I find it interesting but I not sure whether I like it or not!


----------



## Musicophile

Earlier on I used an avatar of the well known picture of the young Brahms (can be found on Wikipedia). That was obviously related to my preference. The new one is just funny, as I like Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## Dim7

Musicophile said:


> Earlier on I used an avatar of the well known picture of the young Brahms (can be found on Wikipedia). That was obviously related to my preference. The new one is just funny, as I like Wallace and Gromit.


It would be even funnier if you'd hate Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> It would be even funnier if you'd hate Wallace and Gromit.


But who could?!?


----------



## Mahlerian

I don't think my avatar has anything to do with my musical taste, but maybe others see a connection.


----------



## Ingélou

The Quizmaster on 'University Challenge' - is *Bamber Gascoigne* particularly fond of music, then?


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?


I was hoping that my avatar "correlated to" my mindset in terms of what entered it (sonic input) and the blah-blah that ensues.


----------



## Ingélou

My avatar has a brown background because I'm often in a 'brown study' - sounds better than 'lost in a stream of senior moments'...


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Does your avatar relate to [...] the type of person you are?


Probably. It's a scene from _The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp_. Our two heroes, one British, one German, are about to have a duel. The Swedish soldier pictured is ensuring that the duel will be scrupulously fair - matching the tips of their sabres to check the correct distance between the combatants.

I strongly identify with the Brit (played by Roger Livesey) and it's "our movie" - the one I most associate with my wife and when we fell in love - but I also like the role of umpire.



Ingélou said:


> My avatar has a brown background because I'm often in a 'brown study' - sounds better than 'lost in a stream of senior moments'...


I used that expression the other day and everyone fell about laughing, claiming that I was making it up. Thanks to you, I now know I'm not losing my marbles!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> My avatar's from one of my favourite paintings, Magritte's "The Menaced Assassin". Originally I used the face of the assassin himself, who is listening to a gramophone, but then I replaced it with one of the menacers, the one lurking behind a wall with a club. *Psychoanalyze at your leisure!*


All right, then!

I have explained my avatar at greater length before: it's the logo of Vox's 1960s subsidiary label Turnabout Vox. I acquired the almost complete Turnabout Vox recordings of Brendel's first Beethoven piano sonata cycle as a small child, and I fell in love with classical music as a consequence.


----------



## Guest

My av has nothing to do with my moniker which is self-explanatory.









Like a cute li'l ol' doll face.









It's actually the face of a brown recluse spider. A _very_ poisonous spider in the US.









The connection to classical music is that she carries her violin upon her back.









But I like when you show her face and the violin marking in a single image, she looks like a doll with a ponytail in ribbons. Isn't that cute?


----------



## Lukecash12

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?
> 
> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?
> 
> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?
> 
> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


Well, what my avatar is, is the Masoretic Hebrew script for _Yeshua_, or as He is more commonly called: Jesus. And He certainly is the main subject of my favorite music. I guess my Christian worldview may have to do with my pale skin and red hair, but I personally doubt that. Sacred music is my bedrock, so I would say it isn't just an influence but it's a fundamental factor.


----------



## Avey

I opt to investigate and discover the truth in all things. I am highly skeptical of society, big and small within. I want to go on grand adventures. So, I connect with my favorite literary figure.

How does any of that connect to music? It does not. But the particular scene, which is one of my favorites within the Tintin world, does relate to music:

_Formidable, hein? Oui, c'est le mot..._

And that pretty much sums up how I feel about music. Affecting me in powerful ways.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Avey said:


> I opt to investigate and discover the truth in all things. I am highly skeptical of society, big and small within. I want to go on grand adventures. So, I connect with my favorite literary figure.
> 
> How does any of that connect to music? It does not. But the particular scene, which is one of my favorites within the Tintin world, does relate to music:
> _Formidable, hein? Oui, c'est le mot..._
> 
> And that pretty much sums up how I feel about music. Affecting me in powerful ways.


Ah, yes - La Castafiore letting rip, as I recall...


----------



## SixFootScowl

My avatar relates to one of my favorite singers. It is a portrait of Johnny Cash.

My usename is from my first opera that I really got involved in (Fidelio), and led me to many more operas.

I don't change my avatar often and find it annoying when people do (don't let that stop you though).

My avatar is not the way I look but is a person who I admire in many ways, looks included.

Certainly the type of person I am has something to do with the music I listen to--if religious beliefs indicate a type of person.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ingélou said:


> Does the avatar you have chosen correlate to your 'favourite' music in some way? Or not?
> 
> Does the fact that you have no avatar relate to your taste in music - or not?
> 
> If you change your avatar often, does that mean you have variable tastes, or very broad tastes?
> 
> Does your avatar relate to the way you look or the type of person you are?
> 
> Does the way you look or the type of person you are have any link to the style of music that you tend to prefer?
> 
> Just interested...


In answering question no. 1, myessss

In answering question no. 3, I haven't changed my avatar in a while. This is my perfect creation.

In answering question no. 4, well, it IS me in the picture (in case anyone's wondering).

In answering question no. 5, you mean my serious face? ಠ_ಠ Serious-faced individuals think alike.


----------



## Antiquarian

1. I hope not...
2.N/A
3.Change my avatar? What a strange concept.
4. I really, really, really hope not.
5. Well, normally people tell me that I have a sort of vacant expression when I am not in conversation, and my sartorial inclinations are suspect at best. But I enjoy Baroque and Romantic music, so probably not much of a link.


----------

